# telephone screen



## ecce cor meum

Hi everybody! I'm new in the forum.

Context: "Based on the information obtained in the *brief telephone screen*,.."

What would you say in Spanish? "Pantalla telefónica" sounds strange. 

Many thanks for any suggestions you would care to forward.


----------



## andriubcn

Yo lo diría como "La pantalla del teléfono" igual que podría ser "la pantalla del móvil" o "la pantalla de la nevera" (ahora que algunas ya llevan).

Saludos


----------



## WestSideGal

ecce cor meum said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new in the forum.
> 
> Context: "Based on the information obtained in the *brief telephone screen*,.."
> 
> What would you say in Spanish? "Pantalla telefónica" sounds strange.
> 
> Many thanks for any suggestions you would care to forward.


 

Could you provide a little more context?


----------



## ecce cor meum

At Westsidegal's request, I provide more context. 
This is a psychologist who reports about how she collected information to start somebody's treatment. Before, she describes how the patient made the first telephone contact.

Thanks!


----------



## ecce cor meum

Thank you, adriubcn.


----------



## WestSideGal

ecce cor meum said:


> At Westsidegal's request, I provide more context.
> This is a psychologist who reports about how she collected information to start somebody's treatment. Before, she describes how the patient made the first telephone contact.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Would this not be una entrevista telefónica breve o abreviada?

I'm just asking because I'm not quite sure, but pantalla telefónica seems to be incorrect.

Then again, I´m not a native


----------



## ecce cor meum

Thank you Westsidegal. Your suggestion seems to make some sense in the context im translating.


----------



## vicdark

Suena a ...*breve evaluación telefónica*..


----------



## ecce cor meum

Thanks vikdark! The suggestions i got have helped me out.


----------



## WestSideGal

That's it!!


----------

